# Shooting Clever Monikers Ninja frame



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

I had fun shooting the prototype of Clever Monikers Ninja frame


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Looks like you are shooting well with it!

I would make one suggestion, and that has to do with the name. Dayhiker has already used the name "ninja" for one of his designs, so perhaps it would be better to use another name.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Hi Charles,
Thanks for the heads up. We will come up with another name. "Bone Crusher" "The Undertaker" "Thumper" Should call the prototype "Chopper" since it was made from a cutting board


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Pretty cool guys! nice collaboration! it is always greatnto see when two minds can bounce an idea between them and refine a concept. sweet shooter of course. Well done guys!


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

I have loved bouncing ideas off you Can-opener to make this. A collaboration it has been, this has been an awesome ride so far man, and I'm very appreciative brother.

As for the shooter, looks like it will be amazing... so pumped


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

I pre-order one ! ;-) that looks Kickxxx !

cheers


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

When will these go on sale? I'm looking to get a flat band shooter to try out maybe this would be it,anyway good shooting CO


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Tube_Shooter said:


> When will these go on sale? I'm looking to get a flat band shooter to try out maybe this would be it,anyway good shooting CO


While Can-opener is free to sell whatever he makes, I don't think that is his intention... this has started off as a trade between him and myself as well as a collaborative effort.


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Clever Moniker said:


> Tube_Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > When will these go on sale? I'm looking to get a flat band shooter to try out maybe this would be it,anyway good shooting CO
> ...


I understand I heard prototype and thought (wrongly) that they were going to be produced is all.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Why can't I see pic don't hide good stuff from me I want to be in the club lol still no pic.


----------



## NaturalACE (Aug 6, 2013)

That looks to be a great design collaboration. Shooting well and a quick clamp for changing bands. Looking forward to the finished SS in aluminum....


----------



## JUSTJOB (Dec 26, 2013)

I like it! Nice simple shoot-able design, with a nice look to it as well!

Yellow and black, could call it the "Stinger".


----------

